# Solvang Century



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

Did the Metric Century today. Apparently they are confused as what a metric century is here in wine country. Ended up being 70 miles out and back. Was a fabulous ride, lots of riders, lots of bad road and intermittent wind. Overall a great day. The wind at our backs on the way up 246 into Solvang which made the last climb a breeze, no pun intended.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Metric century is 62 miles. We regularly call 70-75 miles rides metric centuries in my club.


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

I think that`s why the metric system is a fail in this country.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Uh...maybe there is no 62 mile route in the Santa Ynez Valley area that will start/stop in Solvang.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

The ride was great, I had an awesome time riding the metric, but that 3rd climb sucked. Well, the climb was painful, but what made it worse was that the descent was even worse.

As a motorcycle rider, I've never been as afraid on a 2-wheel vehicle as I was when I started the descent from the top. That was some scary tarmac. 

The rest of the ride was spectacular though, and a great way to spend a saturday doing my first metric century or ride of that length! I'll be back.


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

Retro Grouch said:


> Uh...maybe there is no 62 mile route in the Santa Ynez Valley area that will start/stop in Solvang.[/That may be but I just had to gripe about something ]


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

They definitely need to repair the roads up in the central valley as they are as bad or maybe worse than in the Palm Springs area. The views of the country side make you forget about the road conditions for the most part.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

singlespeedbuss said:


> They definitely need to repair the roads up in the central valley as they are as bad or maybe worse than in the Palm Springs area. The views of the country side make you forget about the road conditions for the most part.


got to a point where i couldn't bear to put my butt in the saddle. my sit bones would scream over every tar snake, pot hole or bit of uneven pavement. 

even if the central valley got some money to repave, chances are the roads we were on wouldn't see much of that money. even still, you're right, most of the time i was staring at the beautiful rolling hills, vineyards, and landscape.


----------

